# Altered plans?



## Randy&Kathy (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello to everyone,

My wife and I currently live in Seattle, USA. I will be retiring in just over five months. My wife, who is a self-employed freelance writer is also a Greek citizen. To me honest, our plan was to move to Spain, however the current situation with the pandemic has us considering Greece as we can not predict whether borders to Spain will be open to non-citizens/residents by the time we move.

We have been doing a lot of research, and of course there will be surprises. We understand the crazy tax situation for my wife being self-employed. Our big concern, which is one reason we chose Spain, is residency for myself. As we understand it I would have to file for renewal after five years, and then again every five to ten years. But granting of the renewal depends on my wife being alive. We certainly know the odds are that she will outlive me, however it is a concern that should something happen to her I would not be able to renew my residency. The appeal of Spain is than after five years I could remain and obtain permanent residency after the first five year interval. Not being an EU citizen this very important.

Does what we understand sound correct?

Thank you


----------

